
SEC Awards More Than $7M to Whistleblower - chmaynard
https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2020-46
======
sarcasmatwork
What a useless PR. What was the "enforcement action" ??

>The whistleblower’s information and assistance helped the SEC staff devise an
investigative plan, craft document requests, and ultimately bring an important
enforcement action focusing on serious financial abuses.”

What financial institution?

